# View my newly re-designed website. www.ericholmesphotography.com



## eric-holmes (Jan 30, 2011)

PM or post suggestions


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 2, 2011)

Just browseD through your senior portraits.  You capture that male energy GREAT!!!  EXCELLENT JOB!!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the way the fader on homepage is an entire framed pic. Looks good eric.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks you two. I just added a alight background to the header and navbar because I noticed it blended into the picture occasionally. Anyone using IE? Does it work on that browser?


----------



## zoogirlbc (Feb 3, 2011)

You can download and install IE and any other popular browser to test it yourself. 
Few small things: 

- Facebook link should open in new page or it takes user off site (Use target="_blank")
- Shouldn't cut off tops of people's heads with the header, even though it is semi transparent


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 3, 2011)

nice job
this is via smugmug?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 3, 2011)

Gruen Photo 7 Design said:


> nice job
> this is via smugmug?



[Bottom of page]
*eric holmes photography © 2009 *
*Photo sharing by SmugMug·              Login · Contact · Help · Portions © 2011 SmugMug, Inc.* 


  :lmao:lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree. I love how the entire page is taken up by the pictures. It is over whelming.. like BAM right in your face..but you can see the details nicely.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 3, 2011)

zoogirlbc said:


> You can download and install IE and any other popular browser to test it yourself.
> Few small things:
> 
> - Facebook link should open in new page or it takes user off site (Use target="_blank")
> - Shouldn't cut off tops of people's heads with the header, even though it is semi transparent


I haven't worked around the Nav bar yet. That one isn't custom built and not able to use the HTML code. As for the side show, it's a stretchy so I can't fix it to where it doesn't cut off their head. I still like it.



Gruen Photo 7 Design said:


> nice job
> this is via smugmug?


Yes, smugmug with a lot of custom work.



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I agree. I love how the entire page is taken up by the pictures. It is over whelming.. like BAM right in your face..but you can see the details nicely.


Thanks! How do you like the touch of red in the logo and on the roll over links in the nav bar? Does it cheapen the look?


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 4, 2011)

I checked it out on IE and didn't see the picture taking up the whole page... so don't really know what that means. I like the look of it and the seniors gallery was easy to navigate. I didn't like the general gallery as much due to it seeming busy when trying to navigate.


----------

